# LeEco Le2 VR compatibility?



## onlytanmoy (Aug 19, 2016)

Dear All,
I am planning to buy the Le2. quick query- i understand it comes with gyroscope support. Has anybody tested the VR handling of the mobile?
I have the ANTVR headset, can i use it with the Le2? please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes, just snap it in, launch cardboard vr app, and tilt your phone, it should auto detect
if your headset comes with magnetic switch, then use it to navigate, otherwise just bring a magnet close to your head to navigate


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 20, 2016)

I purchased it. Awesome phone. I watched a lot of VR. Reliance jio unlimited 4G.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 20, 2016)

bubusam13 said:


> I purchased it. Awesome phone. I watched a lot of VR. Reliance jio unlimited 4G.


thanks mate...did you use the ANTVR headset with the phone? youtube 360 videos? google cardboard app?? please give me more info around VR as that will be my prime requirement.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 20, 2016)

I got google cardboard. It works flawlessly. You may get it from Amazon at about Rs200. 

See for a clear VR video you need more than 500ppi resolution screen. Else due to convex lens in the VR set, you will see the pixels. SO for that awesome quality you need to buy high end phones like LG G5, Galaxy S7 etc. Now as this one has Full HD, so you get watchable images in this screen. Far better than HD screen.

Anyway, do not waste much money on VR as you will get bored. Further ANTVR does not have that magnet I suppose which you will need for controlling the device while it is attached to the VR set. Anyway, all types of VR will work with this phone. Get card-boared, and if you feel a VR is necessary, buy a better one. Watching clash of clans in 360, beautiful Japanese girls dancing all around you and watching 360 porn are some of the wonderful things you can do with VR. Also the most awesome feature of this phone is the Fast charging. Just 20 mins charging gives me more than 60% charge. and this phone does not gets hot. Also its design is much better than Xaiomi Redmi. After and update, now battery lasts more than a day. Initially I was getting disappointing battery performance. Now its awesome!!. Camera clicls very sharp picture. Also the front camera is wide angle. And the Infrared remote. Now I don't have to search for the AC remote at office or TV remote at home. My phone easily servers the purpose.

I was planning for a iPhone but now I feel completely satisfied with this phone. I got it for Rs 7600 exchanging my old Samsung which cost RS 24 k and didn't last even 2 years.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 20, 2016)

[MENTION=105759]bubusam13[/MENTION]>> thanks a lot mate...this helps.

- - - Updated - - -

can you pls give me the link from amazon for the cardboard??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 20, 2016)

> Watching clash of clans in 360, beautiful Japanese girls dancing all around you and watching 360 porn are some of the wonderful things you can do with VR.




:shh_NF:


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 20, 2016)

onlytanmoy said:


> [MENTION=105759]bubusam13[/MENTION]>> thanks a lot mate...this helps.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> can you pls give me the link from amazon for the cardboard??



I got this GetCardboard DIY Virtual Reality Kit ( vr headset ) Inspired From Google Cardboard: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 20, 2016)

Get VR Box 2, its the cheapest "plastic" VR, much more comfortable than cardboard ones and the lenses are of good quality..
You can get it for as low as Rs 400


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 21, 2016)

thanks for your suggestion guys.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 4, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Get VR Box 2, its the cheapest "plastic" VR, much more comfortable than cardboard ones and the lenses are of good quality..
> You can get it for as low as Rs 400


do you mean this one from amazon?
DMG VR Box 2nd Generation Enhanced Version Virtual: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2016)

yes there are many manufacturerers but its essentially the same product


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 5, 2016)

ok fine, thanks mate.

- - - Updated - - -

do we need magnetometer to play and control VR games that will run in PC? i was going through the below site and it says Le2 lacks the magnetometer
Compare LeEco Le 2 vs Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Size, Specs, Camera

i mean what are the requirements in a smartphone that will allow playing VR games? please clarify.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2016)

magnetometer is only used to trigger button events, as far as i know.. If you have gyroscope, you can probably enjoy normal VR, but wont be able to trigger any action..
Try getting the bluetooth remote thingie, that can solve the problem

Dont expect to play VR games that run in PC on a smartphone, they are made for Oculus Rift or HTC Vive only, you could emulate it via riftcat on your smartphone but the experience is terrible and riftcat is a paid application..


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 5, 2016)

ok, so you mean smartphone with gyroscope plus bluetooth remote controller will allow me to play VR games via apps like riftcat?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2016)

theoretically yes, but i cannot confirm if magnetometer is not needed for actual vr head tracking.. just research a bit before confirming, AFAIK, moto g 4 plus doesnt have magnetometer as well, you could search some channels on youtube if that phone is VR compatible, that should answer the question


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 5, 2016)

yes, i will research on this..thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2016)

a USB OTG to powered USB Hub should theoretically work, but it might distort/And Or Damage the sound DAC, or it may not even work


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 25, 2016)

[MENTION=105759]bubusam13[/MENTION]>> finally i got the Le2 during the mega 919 sale on 19/09 from flipkart at 10.8k, however they did not provide the CDLA earphones..i checked them at lemall and they cost around 2k, my question is- is that really worth? please share your honest opinion on those earphones.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 25, 2016)

No... They gave you the converter right. I use it with my Sony xb30ex earphones. I have small ears. So I have a doubt will the CDLA headphones even fit in my ears.

Anyway I colleague got Le2 for Rs 6820 after exchanging his Nokia Lumia 535. I say on eBay Lumia 535 cost Rs 4499 and on Flipkart exchange he got Rs 4400 rebate  Lucky guy
Please share your feedback about the phone. Also go to the Battery option in settings and turn ON fast charging. It charges your phone from 0 to 60% in half n hour. Also go to Wifi> advanced and turn off WiFi scanning when in sleep.  It will give you about 3 hr more battery backup.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for the pointers mate...quick charge is great...i have upgraded to eui 5.8.
few queries-
1. when i get a heads up notification for gmail message..there is no way to clear it except clicking on it and going to gmail..i mean nothing happens when i swipe left/right on the notification or even hit the 'clear' button at the bottom..is it same at your end?
2. Did you root the Le2? what's your suggestion on that?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 27, 2016)

[MENTION=105759]bubusam13[/MENTION]>> which app you are using to play music on the Le2? personally i am bit upset with the sound quality (loudness actually) while playing music via phone, not headphones. dolby atmos is enabled but still volume is not loud even when slided to full. Any solution to that? Any app which can boost the sound?


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 27, 2016)

You may post in leforum or message them on FB. Their support is good. I use the default music app, I found the sound adequate. I have turned off notifications for individual apps. You may go to settings to do this. Also the only this I hate in EUI is the notification. It eats up a lot of space. You may highlight it in the forum and they may fix it in the next update.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 28, 2016)

[MENTION=105759]bubusam13[/MENTION] >> thanks for your response mate.


----------

